# Where does fetchmail store mail?

## alyent

I just do not get it... 

After 

```
poll imap.pisem.net with proto IMAP

user alyent there with password ***** is alyent here

```

I just do not se my mail?

I tried fetchmail -vv -a

```

fetchmail: 6.2.1 querying imap.pisem.net (protocol IMAP) at Wed Jan 29 14:12:18 2003: poll started

fetchmail: IMAP< * OK imap.pisem.net MailRu.com IMAP4 v1.8 server ready

fetchmail: IMAP> A0001 CAPABILITY

fetchmail: IMAP< * CAPABILITY IMAP4 IMAP4rev1 ACL QUOTA LITERAL+ NAMESPACE UIDPLUS X-NON-HIERARCHICAL-RENAME NO_ATOMIC_RENAME UNSELECT ID

fetchmail: IMAP< A0001 OK Completed

fetchmail: Protocol identified as IMAP4 rev 1

fetchmail: IMAP> A0002 LOGIN "alyent" ""

fetchmail: IMAP< A0002 OK User logged in

fetchmail: selecting or re-polling default folder

fetchmail: IMAP> A0003 SELECT "INBOX"

fetchmail: IMAP< * FLAGS (\Answered \Flagged \Draft \Deleted \Seen)

fetchmail: IMAP< * OK [PERMANENTFLAGS (\Answered \Flagged \Draft \Deleted \Seen \*)] 

fetchmail: IMAP< * 54 EXISTS

fetchmail: IMAP< * 0 RECENT

fetchmail: IMAP< * OK [UNSEEN 54] 

fetchmail: IMAP< * OK [UIDVALIDITY 1016737037] 

fetchmail: IMAP< * OK [UIDNEXT 483] 

fetchmail: IMAP< A0003 OK [READ-WRITE] Completed

fetchmail: 54 messages waiting after first poll

fetchmail: IMAP> A0004 EXPUNGE

fetchmail: IMAP< * 54 EXISTS

fetchmail: IMAP< * 0 RECENT

fetchmail: IMAP< A0004 OK Completed

fetchmail: 54 messages waiting after expunge

54 messages for alyent at imap.pisem.net.

fetchmail: IMAP> A0005 FETCH 1:54 RFC822.SIZE

fetchmail: IMAP< * 1 FETCH (RFC822.SIZE 444525)

..........................

fetchmail: IMAP< * 54 FETCH (RFC822.SIZE 1687)

fetchmail: IMAP< A0005 OK Completed

fetchmail: IMAP> A0006 FETCH 1 RFC822.HEADER

fetchmail: IMAP< * 1 FETCH (RFC822.HEADER {1030}

reading message alyent@imap.pisem.net:1 of 54 (1030 header octets)

About to rewrite Return-Path: <kman_can@yahoo.com>

Rewritten version is Return-Path: <kman_can@yahoo.com>

About to rewrite From: Eric Kratzer <kman_can@yahoo.com>

Rewritten version is From: Eric Kratzer <kman_can@yahoo.com>

About to rewrite To: alyent <alyent@pisem.net>

Rewritten version is To: alyent <alyent@pisem.net>

fetchmail: SMTP connect to localhost failed

fetchmail: IMAP> A0007 LOGOUT

fetchmail: IMAP< )

fetchmail: IMAP< A0006 OK Completed

fetchmail: IMAP< * BYE LOGOUT received

fetchmail: IMAP< A0007 OK Completed

fetchmail: SMTP transaction error while fetching from imap.pisem.net

fetchmail: 6.2.1 querying imap.pisem.net (protocol IMAP) at Wed Jan 29 14:12:21 2003: poll completed

fetchmail: Query status=10 (SMTP)

fetchmail: Deleting fetchids file.

fetchmail: normal termination, status 10

fetchmail: Deleting fetchids file.

```

And I still do not get where is my mail...

Sorry, I feel lame, but I really want to make it work

----------

## Chris W

Fetchmail uses the local mail delivery system (sendmail, postfix, qmail et al.) through SMTP to drop mail into your local mailbox.  

In this case the bulk of your mail is not being retrieved, presumably because it is already marked as read.  Messages 1 to 53 are marked as seen and not retrieved.  Message 54 seems to have been retrieved but cannot be delivered as indicated by the message:

 *Quote:*   

> fetchmail: SMTP connect to localhost failed 

 

Do you have postfix, sendmail or a similar daemon running?

Is it listening of the localhost (127.0.0.1) address? Look in "netstat -atu" output for listening on port SMTP.

Do you have firewall rules blocking access to the lo interface or to port 25 (SMTP)?

----------

## alyent

I did 

```

mda "/usr/sbin/ssmtp"

```

it worked just fine, but where should i look for mail? Whom did my smtp send it???

Xmm

Does fetchmail take mail from remote server, and then send it to my local mailbox using smtp server? It kind of sucks. 

Can it just put my mail into a folder i peek without forvarding?

I found ~/dead.letter which looke exactly like my mailbox... Am I supposed to use that?

----------

## ebrostig

Which program do you use to read email?

I use Kmail and use fetchmail/sendmail to retrieve and deliver mail locally.

In Kmail I just set up a new account and specified that it should be a local mail reception, using /var/mail/ebrostig and Locking Method is set to FCNTL.

Works fine.

Erik

----------

## alyent

pine

Can I use ssmtp instead of sendmail somehow?

----------

## ebrostig

 *alyent wrote:*   

> pine
> 
> Can I use ssmtp instead of sendmail somehow?

 

Yes, but I'm not an expert on it, maybe someone else has some tips?

Erik

----------

